# Wells, James traded to New Orleans



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets reached agreement on a deal that will send *Bonzi Wells* and *Mike James* to New Orleans to get guard *Bobby Jackson*, individuals with knowledge of the talks said.
> 
> The deal, which has grown to include minor involvement of the Memphis Grizzlies, is pending league approval, with a conference call is scheduled for today for the NBA to review the trade.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wait what!?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Doesn't make much sense for Houston. :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, you guys get Bonzi Wells and Mike James, we get Bobby Jackson. Bonzi can really help you guys, I can even see him starting in for MoPete. Mike James can probably contribute off the bench as well. Really good trade for you guys, I'm sad to see Bonzi go.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Doesn't make much sense for Houston. :laugh:


We wanted to dump Mike James' contract. But yah, I don't like this deal for us...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, solid deal for the Hornets.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Wow, solid deal for the Hornets.


agreed on a huge night for the hornets this is a capper


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wasn't expecting this. I knew the Hornets would probably pull a little something off at the last minute but I wasn't quite expecting this.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

excellent deal for new oh'leans, wells fills in nicely at that SF spot which was a weakness outside of peja


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul(40)	Pargo(8)
Peterson(30)	Wells(8)	Pargo(10)
Stojakovic(38)	Wells(10)
West(38)	Wells(10)
Chandler(38)	Armstrong(10)

Eight man rotation?????????? (mins)

I am not happy about this trade. Actually a little pissed off.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hornets fans, how has Jackson played this season?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Hornets fans, how has Jackson played this season?


Inconsistent. Really streaky shooter. When he's on, he's on. When he's not, he's not. He can still give you something though. He can still run the floor. Doesn't really look to pass the ball. A decent finisher at the rim on layups. Not great but not really terrible either.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

hroz said:


> Paul(40)	Pargo(8)
> Peterson(30)	Wells(8)	Pargo(10)
> Stojakovic(38)	Wells(10)
> West(38)	Wells(10)
> ...


Where do you get these minutes from?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Jackson has been good when he's on the floor with CP lately.He hasn't done well running the team,but I don't expect James will make anyone happier in that regard.I really expect to see James play a lot of SG if he can hit shots.He has decent size and Peterson just hasn't gotten it done lately.SG is where the Hornets need help the most...Unless Peterson can regain his form.

I'd expect that Peterson's minutes will go down a lot if he can't start contributing offensively.Wouldn't surprise me if Wells got his starting job eventually.He's capable of doing that if he plays motivated and he has played in a similar offense with Adelman at Houston and Sacremento.I was wondering if Wells and Scott were in Sacremento at the same time.I can't remember.It's been a long time I know.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

From a recent article...



> Scott said James will be used at both the shooting guard and small forward spots. If Morris Peterson continues to struggle, Wells could eventually replace him in the starting lineup.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Anybody see how this will work out? I don't. We haven't had a pure scoring 2/3 all season. Bonzi will bring defense, but I'm not sure how he'll accept being less than a 3rd/4th option once again in his career.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

noballer07 said:


> Anybody see how this will work out? I don't. We haven't had a pure scoring 2/3 all season. Bonzi will bring defense, but I'm not sure how he'll accept being less than a 3rd/4th option once again in his career.


Bonzi has been in the league awhile and clearly on the downside. On top of that he was just traded to the team with the best record in the West. If he doesn't see that he has a clear role on this squad then only God can help him now...cause Byron Scott wont put up with no ****.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wells is a UFA next season and he's already cost himself a lot of money by his past decisions.I would guess that he's going to be a good little boy until he gets a new deal that'll last him the rest of his life...How much money was it that he turned down from Sacremento(or whoever it was)?I know it was a boatload.If he's smart (which doesn't seem like that safe a bet)then he'll take whatever minutes he's given and play hard so that he can get paid somewhere next season.He started acting like a jerk it could end his career and certainly lower his market value.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Former Hornet Linton Johnson signs 10-day contract with Suns*

The Suns have agreed to terms with free agent swingman Linton Johnson on a 10-day contract.

Phoenix had to fill its vacant 13th roster spot by Friday, when Johnson is expected to arrive and sign his deal. 

Phoenix is choosing to offer only a 10-day contract to leave open the possibility of picking up a player that is bought out by a NBA team in the next week. 

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0221lintononline.html

Just thought I'd place this here rather than starting a new thread since it's Western Conference related and Linton is a former Hornet.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Thoughts on this trade so far? How are Wells and Mike James doing for your team?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Thoughts on this trade so far? How are Wells and Mike James doing for your team?


The verdict is still pretty much out. James has gotten very limited minutes. Bonzi was injured with the Achilles tendon earlier but now he's healthy and he appears to be starting to come around. He was big in the 4th quarter against the Rockets on Wednesday night outscoring the entire Rockets team 20-10. I think they're both pretty much still learning plays but Bonzi has been quoted as saying...



> "I still don't know the plays, but I know CP," Wells said. "That's all that matters."





> “I don’t know no plays, to tell you truth,” Wells said. “I just know CP. He gets the ball and you try to get in spots and let him direct traffic.”


_Coach Byron Scott said after the game that Wells had not learned many of the Hornets' plays since he arrived in February. New Orleans runs about five plays designed for him, and teammates direct him the rest of the time. _

Hopefully he continues to feel his way and be able to contribute more going down the stretch.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm surprised how well Bonzi has been playing lately. I think I had convinced myself that this trade wouldn't work. Before I say good trade, I'll wait until the playoffs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Where do you get these minutes from?


Those are the minutes I thought they would average through the rest of the regular season. 


Bonzi is awesome at driving to the basket his three point shot isnt the best. So kicking it out to him for an open shot is not the best idea. But he will crash the baords and he has improved immensely he will help out no end at SG and as back up for Peja and possibly West if asked to.

PS Jackson has only just started to find form within the Rockets rotation. During our streak he was a weak link.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay after those 8 steals tonight this trade is looking better and better.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Okay after those 8 steals tonight this trade is looking better and better.


No doubt those steals were BIG!


----------

